
CS Degree Won’t Make You A Great Engineer, Your First Job Will - hunterwalk
http://hunterwalk.com/2014/03/09/cs-degree-wont-make-you-a-great-engineer-your-first-job-will/
======
walshemj
I had to smile at old timer = > 4 years - the best one I heard was from one of
our DBA's at BT oh my first boss was "dijkstra"

------
capkutay
'The advantage of joining Google/Facebook/Twitter for 2-3 years is that you’ll
be encouraged to develop more reliable systems, and learn how to build things
which are designed for scale from the beginning.'

He should say it's good to have a job working on scalable, reliable systems
from the beginning. It's kind of ridiculous that he's implying
google/facebook/twitter are the main ones working on that. I guess every other
company in the world designs their code to work in a single python
process...maybe SQLite as the backend right?

~~~
thirsteh
I agree with you, but change SQLite to MongoDB and you have a significant
share of the "next big startups," at least.

------
PhasmaFelis
Now wouldn't it be nice if colleges told you this _before_ taking your money,
instead of cheerfully telling would-be programmers that a comp-sci diploma is
all they need.

------
tobylane
It's like any job. The theoretical way to most securely cross a valley is to
fill it with earth. The typical real world way is to make a bridge.

------
greyskull
I think it's worth saying that a CS degree won't do a whole lot for you
practically if you're not going into theory. At least, that's what I've
noticed over the last 3.5 years... I've learned a lot, sure, but a small
fraction will follow me into the real world.

------
BadassFractal
Nice try, Google recruiters.

